# Rec Leagues?



## Citizen (Mar 23, 2009)

Any Yanks over here (Cape Town) that are playing or organizing any type of sport leagues/tournies? e.g. for Basketball, American football, baseball? or even soccer...purely recreational/street games are fine as well.

Preferably in the City Bowl, Sea Point, or Century City...

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------

